# Anyone know how to get ITV4 on Sky Digital?



## Get N bet R (28 Mar 2006)

Hello there,  just wondering if anyone knows how to get ITV4 on Sky digital - I remember it was on 120 but for some reason has dissapeared of system, anyone know the background ??

I really want to see the Barca Game this evening...

Thanks


----------



## lemeister (28 Mar 2006)

*Re: Anyone know how to get ITV4 on Sky Digital ??*

Sky removed all ITV channels from their EPG during the last upgrade around January.  You can still programme the ITV channels in manually though.  Details here: [broken link removed]


----------



## Get N bet R (28 Mar 2006)

*Re: Anyone know how to get ITV4 on Sky Digital ??*

That's excellant, many thanks, I'll tune it in tonight.

Thanks again.


----------

